# SS 04.07.15 - Schoenberg "Chamber Symphony #2"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Arnold Schoenberg (1874 - 1951)*

Chamber Symphony #2 in E-flat minor, Op. 38

1. Adagio
2. Con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm listing this one early this week since it's the 4th of July here in the states and I won't be around to post it tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend. I'll be listen to:

View attachment 71805


Pierre Boulez


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, no mention of the work's rare key of E-flat minor?

I'm probably going to be listening to the Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain recording as well, as I have it on CD, but if people here want a recommendation to look up on Spotify etc., I'd give them this as my top pick:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, no mention of the work's rare key of E-flat minor?


****Fixed  ****


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, no mention of the work's rare key of E-flat minor?
> 
> I'm probably going to be listening to the Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain recording as well, as I have it on CD, but if people here want a recommendation to look up on Spotify etc., I'd give them this as my top pick:


Thank you for the recommendation
I shall go with it


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll go with Orpheus as it is the version I own, but if I have time I'll check out Mahlerian's cd as well!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Also going with Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, as it's what I own.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the Boulez box, too, and I barely know it, as I only got it last fall, but I'll go with the other recording I have:








Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe

The COoE are sorely under-represented in my collection  but this is a fine one to have.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go back to one of my first encounters with Schönberg's music!










English Chamber Orchestra u. Jeffrey Tate (EMI 7 49047 1)

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 71820
> 
> Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> The COoE are sorely under-represented in my collection  but this is a fine one to have.


I'll join Brotagonist with the Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe as it is the recording I own.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schoenberg*: Chamber Symphony 2, w. Ulster O./Yuasa. Recorded 1998, Ulster Hall, Belfast. Recording Engineer/Producer: Tim Handley.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Robert Craft's recording. I was going to listen to the Orpheus, but I'm too lazy to find it in my CD stack. Spotify is easier.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

brotagonist said:


> I have the Boulez box, too, and I barely know it, as I only got it last fall, but I'll go with the other recording I have:
> 
> View attachment 71820
> 
> ...


My choice too via streaming.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, no mention of the work's rare key of E-flat minor?


Listened this one from Apple Music. Great piece of music, liked it very much.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Inbal's is the only recording I have, so I'll listen to this and may also look up another on youtube.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

via Spotify, as recommended above by Mahlerian

*Arnold Schoenberg
Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38*
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Heinz Holliger [Zig-Zag, 2013]


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> via Spotify, as recommended above by Mahlerian
> 
> *Arnold Schoenberg
> Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38*
> Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Heinz Holliger [Zig-Zag, 2013]


I did that one as well, thanks Mahlerian for suggesting it. Probably my favourite non-12 tone Schoenberg work, and a nice example of it.


----------

